# Auto-stop issue?



## hawkeye (Mar 31, 2012)

Hi. I haven't posted in a while since my password got changed-being lazy, but I have been following the posts. My 2016 gen 2 now has 13000 miles, and we love it. I have had only one issue. Twice in borderline cold weather(upper 30s), when I came to my first stop after starting the car, the car shook and bucked as if the auto start couldn't decide if it would shut off. Both times, I immediately let off the brake and reapplied it and it stayed running smoothly. It didn't cause a check engine light and my scanner shows no codes. Once again, this has only happened twice and under the same condition. Any ideas out there? Thanks.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Have you had the brake light recall done? Supposed to address any water leakage into the trunk battery area from the 3rd brake light, which can cause the auto stop to fail to restart.

I confused mine once. Think I caught it in the middle of shut off, and then I started to move and there was a bit of a thump.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Actually, your car shouldn't shut off at all below 41F.


----------



## hawkeye (Mar 31, 2012)

Thanks for the reply. I had the recall done and the battery area was bone dry- no signs of leaks. The temp was borderline- close to the 41 degrees, that's why my first thought was the auto stop being confused and making the car shake- almost like it was missing- as soon as I released the brake and reapplied it ran normally.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Hello hawkeye,

We’re very sorry to hear that you’ve been experiencing this starting concern in your Cruze. Have you had the opportunity to bring this to the attention of your dealership? If not, our team would be more than happy to facilitate an appointment on your behalf. They will be in the very best position to advise on what repair options are available to you. To proceed, we will just need your VIN, full contact information and name of preferred dealer sent to us in a private message.

Helen
Chevrolet Customer Care



hawkeye said:


> Hi. I haven't posted in a while since my password got changed-being lazy, but I have been following the posts. My 2016 gen 2 now has 13000 miles, and we love it. I have had only one issue. Twice in borderline cold weather(upper 30s), when I came to my first stop after starting the car, the car shook and bucked as if the auto start couldn't decide if it would shut off. Both times, I immediately let off the brake and reapplied it and it stayed running smoothly. It didn't cause a check engine light and my scanner shows no codes. Once again, this has only happened twice and under the same condition. Any ideas out there? Thanks.


----------

